# colour question



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi everyone &#55357;&#56842; does anybody know what to call this colour/marking it's rather strange I think, it's like half silver half barred. I'm going to put up a couple more pics in the next few days from different angles, you know what pigeons are like for posing they only ever let you get their good side &#55357;&#56861;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi remo 
The color of your bird is qualmond. What breed is it?


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

I was told they are west of England tumblers &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Just another pic &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful bird!!!! Yes looks Qualmond!!


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Cheers &#55357;&#56842; I take it this is a recessive gene.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

remo said:


> I was told they are west of England tumblers &#55357;&#56842;


It looks like a Limerick Tumbler, it's not a West of England Tumbler. UK Wests are generally baldhead or spangle-marked.


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Cool &#55357;&#56842; two questions though what's a baldhead and what are spangled markings lol sorry I'm still a noob &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

If you google 'West of England Tumblers' you will be able to see the different markings.


----------

